
Show HN: LetterSnap OCR, iOS App Powered by Google Cloud Vision - pixelglow
http://lettersnap.com
======
pixelglow
With LetterSnap, take pictures of text and extract the actual text. The app is
powered by Google Cloud Vision, which lets it tackle weird fonts, Chinese +
Japanese, colored backgrounds, text at an angle, most anything you can throw
at it. I also wrote the simplest, fastest workflow I could conceptualise --
one or two taps to get the text, that's it!

